# what do i do! :(



## beckyl92 (Jun 23, 2009)

i got 4 giant dead leaf mantids today (l3). opened them up and one was dying  

shes now dying in my hand. its so sad..

is there anything i can do? why is she dying?


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2009)

It is an insect, nothing you can do except get up with the person who sent them to you. Improper packaging is likely the cause for death in transit if everything else went smoothly.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> It is an insect, nothing you can do except get up with the person who sent them to you. Improper packaging is likely the cause for death in transit if everything else went smoothly.


they were packed so well and it was next day delivery.

is there any chance she'll be okay or will she defently die?

shes just lay on her side twitching now and again.


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> they were packed so well and it was next day delivery.is there any chance she'll be okay or will she defently die?
> 
> shes just lay on her side twitching now and again.


Packed well could be too much if it restricts airflow. It will most likely die.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 23, 2009)

It could of been molting and fell too, sorry u lost them!


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 23, 2009)

believe it or not shes still half alive!

mantids amaze me sometimes.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 23, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> believe it or not shes still half alive!mantids amaze me sometimes.


Please don't get your hopes up too much, Becky. The dying process can sometimes take several days, unfortunately. Usually when they act how you've described, there's not much hope of them recovering.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 23, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Please don't get your hopes up too much, Becky. The dying process can sometimes take several days, unfortunately. Usually when they act how you've described, there's not much hope of them recovering.


yeahh i know shes gonna die :/

should i put her in the freezer to end her pain?

ive heard some people do this.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 23, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> yeahh i know shes gonna die :/should i put her in the freezer to end her pain?
> 
> ive heard some people do this.


She's not feeling any pain in the way we do, Becky*. You are right, she probably will, but she stands a better chance outside the freezer than in it. Tried feeding her some honey? It's a nice, caring thing to do. :mellow: 

*This statement is true everywhere outside of Ohio, USA.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 24, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> She's not feeling any pain in the way we do, Becky*. You are right, she probably will, but she stands a better chance outside the freezer than in it. Tried feeding her some honey? It's a nice, caring thing to do. :mellow: *This statement is true everywhere outside of Ohio, USA.


yeah and water but she didnt even seem to have the energy to drink/eat :s

shes died now.

cosmicbug is sending me a replacement next week


----------

